# Head and face wear with Negative Degrees? Under helmet



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I just normally wear a beanie/skull cap under my helmet for extra warmth. Goggles and a bandana cover the rest of my face. Kept me toasty warm the other day in -5 degree weather.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> What can I wear that will fit under my helmet and will cover 90pct of my face and neck and head? Kind of like a balaclava? Th one I have is too thick and wont fit under my helmet.....any ideas?


What has worked for me is the OR Sonic Balaclava


Thin (fit easily under my helmet), but windproof fleece balaclava with mesh area around your mouth to make breathing easier. The mesh is the best compromise I've found so far between making it easy to breathe, while not letting the air freeze your mouth/face area (better than the small airhole or multiple pinhole designs). Both my wife and I have one.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear a piece shaped like the piece above, but no nose cover. It's very thin. Get them at REI.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Under Armour makes a great Cold Gear hood for this. Much warmer with it than without. I use mine all the time, until the spring.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Icebreaker makes a really nice merino wool one. fits perfectly under my Bern, no exposed skin at all, no goggle fog as its thin, yet its extremely warm.

Lite Balaclava - Icebreaker (CA)


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

These are my favorite, they stretch so you can pull it under your chin.

*Airblaster Balaclavas*


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Under Armour cold gear hood -

It's super thin, thinner than a normal cotton t-shirt. You can use it 3 or 4 different ways. Full face, beanie, neck warmer and a few other combinations. I picked one up at a dicks for $10


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

I second the underarmor hood.
It keeps me extremely warm and it looks cool too :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

xsea said:


> I second the underarmor hood.
> It keeps me extremely warm and it looks cool too :laugh:


looks too thin.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> looks too thin.


It's not. Trust us. I've ridden in -5/-10 degree weather with and without this, makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> looks too thin.


I promise you it keeps you extremely warm.
I was in 15 degree weather and i was sweating. (haven't tested it any colder than 15 though)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

KIRKRIDER is right. The Under Armour hood is pretty thin and would not be my first choice for use at cold temperautres (anything below 15ºF).

Here are my experiences using one on the hill:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...262-under-armour-face-mask-not-impressed.html


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> KIRKRIDER is right. The Under Armour hood is pretty thin and would not be my first choice for use at cold temperautres (anything below 15ºF).
> 
> Here are my experiences using one on the hill:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...262-under-armour-face-mask-not-impressed.html



I have that one too and the MHardwear wind-stopper one. The Sirus is a bit bulky under the G-10 thou.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

xsea said:


> I second the underarmor hood.
> It keeps me extremely warm and it looks cool too :laugh:


+1. I've had a UA hood for about 7 years and it's still keeping me warm and dry. I break it out when temps get <10 and it never gets too wet or cold. Slight downside is that sometimes it crushes my nose a bit


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

kswissreject said:


> It's not. Trust us. I've ridden in -5/-10 degree weather with and without this, makes a HUGE difference.


Truth. I wore mine in -30 the other day and while that's always gonna be cold, my UA hood saved me from frostbite. I was chilly but not frozen. It's much warmer than it looks


----------

